# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Any tips for growing Willow Moss?

## Fuzzy

I just cannot seem to keep willow moss alive..I really like its look but I have been unsuccessful trying to keep it alive, with 2 failed attempts so far.

Can any bros who have had success with this moss maybe share some pointers?

I've tried it in a chilled pH 6.5 tank and failed (Tied onto stainless steel mesh high flow tank). Second attempt was in a pH 7.0 tank that averaged around 28C (Tied onto driftwood, low flow tank.)

Does it require high lighting intensity?

----------


## cannon129

I have them growing in very low light, using one 36 W T8 for two 2 X 1 X 1 ft tanks with less water flow and the temperature set to 24 C using chiller.

Cheers

Vince

----------


## blue33

Infact moss like highlighting also, i grow most of my moss in highlighting with EI method, even Bioplast grow them using MH, water best is below 28, gives them lots of CO2 and they will flourish in no time, alot of people didnt know that moss also like CO2 although they can still grow without them. Btw Bioplast grow their moss with CO2, just to get them grow faster.  :Smile:  PH 6.5-7 is fine.

----------


## kokon2208

I grow that moss. 
1. It does NOT require intensive light. It grows under 0.2 and more w/l
2. It does NOT reguire additional CO
3. кН=0-10. рН=6-8. I didnt try to keep it below 6, but probably it still will do.
4. The most important thing: *it reqires moderate temperatures*. I keep it at 21.5-23 C. But it still can grow below 25. It will not survive above 25. At this very moment I have it in 3 tanks with temperatures 22, 24 and 3 (and that is not a mistake, I have even floating ice here).

----------


## FishBeast

I grow mine in high light EI with co2. It grows very steadily

----------


## fish newb

Depending on the species these are some of the hardest mosses to grow. They like cooler temperatures and high light and flow. 

Also, Flourish Excel will kill them quite quickly so do not use it.

If your moss has died and gone brown don't give up! They can come back from the dead and produce new growth. 

-Andrew

----------


## seanskye

> Also, Flourish Excel will kill them quite quickly so do not use it.


 
Good point. This was something I didn't know when I started out initially. It was until my mosses started browning that I realise the dosings of excel for my plants were killing them.

----------

